# Help Finding Photos of Aircraft over Niagara Falls



## pbfoot (Apr 20, 2010)

For a while I've been buying or aqquiring pictures of of Warbirds/Military aircraft over the Niagara Falls looking for Red Arrows in Gnats or Hawks , Frecchi Tricolri , Blue Angels , TBirds whatever . 
My most recent aqqusition was a Victor with 2 EE Lightnings.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2010)

Found these from the Online Tourist Guide, Blue Angels site and a few I can't remember....


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 21, 2010)

Now where did you get the B29 and the A7 they deserve an 8x10 spots on the wall if I can get a good copy , which BTW i'm willing to pay for


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2010)

those two I don't remember. I'll try to find out.

ok heres fifi with larger image..

PrattTown: B-29 "FiFi" Grounded For Repairs


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2010)

and heres the other....

Photo of a US Navy Vought A-7 Corsair II flying over Niagara Falls.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris love the 29 , curious as to how I missed it flying over.Hers one of mine , heres a new one for me . I've seen many but saved none
I'd really like to get the Red Arrows and Frecchi Tricolri but my Italian sucks ( thats baffling considering that about 30% of this place is of Italian extraction) and the ones online aren't wall worthy


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2010)

seems like a popular place to fly over.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm still trying to find the Red Arrows in Gnats Neil, I kinow I've got it somewhere. I'll send it soon as I find it.


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2010)

afew more need a better one of the Gnats as I intend to dedicate a wall to them


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 25, 2010)

Cool shots PB! 


Wheels


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 30, 2011)

Any body in the UK close to Deddington I'm trying to get a copy of a pic from limk below that shows Vulcan over Falls but am having no luck
Deddington OnLine - Denys Heywood


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2011)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 1, 2011)

another one but still can't find a better one of Vulcan and I've run out of ideas


----------

